# CPC or CPC-H



## lolivi (Jul 26, 2011)

Which test do you think is easier..the CPC or CPC-H???? I have taken the CPC exam and did not pass.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 27, 2011)

I would stick with the CPC. I have both but don't really utilize the CPC-H. Most job listing either want a CPC through the AAPC or a CCS through AHIMA.

The CCS exam is much harder than the CPC though.

Try finding some CPC practice exams online and keep practicing. A lot of coders have been in your shoes. Keep trying and you will pass!

Good luck!


----------



## armen (Jul 27, 2011)

I have CPC-H. was not that hard


----------

